# Sasuke - Chidori Nagashi



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2006)

colored - 
^^ hope u like it? XDDDD


----------



## Saurus (May 29, 2006)

i dont read the manga but it looks nice


----------



## Sieg (May 29, 2006)

Wow, great job.

Going to color it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2006)

thanks guys ^^
erm yeah i might colorit at some point ^^'


----------



## Saurus (May 29, 2006)

yeah colouring would make it awsome


----------



## Slips (May 29, 2006)

Another vote for colour here 

A nice solid sketch though


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2006)

XD thnx peeps ^^


----------



## esoteric` (May 29, 2006)

awesome work on the lineart 

....would also like to see it colored XD


----------



## Mizura (May 29, 2006)

Very, very cool.  fantastic pose, badass facial expression.


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

it looks amazing


----------



## Dommy (May 29, 2006)

That's really nice, Dragon!  Hope to see the coloured version soon.


----------



## Astronaut (May 30, 2006)

its lovely.
<3 most definitly colour it.


----------



## Tougoozi (May 30, 2006)

great job, i like how you have his hair flowing


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2006)

lol, thanks peeps ^^ will color it soon ^^


----------



## yummysasuke (May 30, 2006)

That's too good!! You must colour it!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 30, 2006)

Man that is totally awesome XD. Cant wait for coloured version. This is totally wicked. *reps*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2006)

XD thanks peeps XD


----------



## Oggi (May 30, 2006)

awesome!  looks great


----------



## LPhawk (May 30, 2006)

Everyone's allready said it but nice work.


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## 8018 (May 30, 2006)

i already faved this on DA XD
i love it <33
and since its sasuke... its a plus <33
.__.

good thing you got bored
=X


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 30, 2006)

That's awesome! You should color it!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2006)

XDDD thanks peeps ^^
heres the colored version uve all been waiting 4 ^^


----------



## konoho (May 30, 2006)

look o rite


----------



## gnutte (May 30, 2006)

The coloring looks really sweet, greatly done!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2006)

XD thank woo ^^


----------



## batanga (May 30, 2006)

Pure pWnage!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2006)

thank woo XDDD


----------



## Dr. Obvious (May 30, 2006)

So awesome, man!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2006)

thanks dudes ^^


----------



## Miss CCV (May 30, 2006)

Pokefreak = one of my favorite artists. You did a wonderful job on this artwork! Ahhh Sasuke!!!


----------



## Neji (May 30, 2006)

its not working


----------



## BakaKage (May 30, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> its not working



It seems DeviantArt is down coz I've been trying too 
but since its Dynamic Dragon I'm sure it would pwn!!!! 

Edit: weeee it works now  and that drawing is awesome!!!!


----------



## Airgrinder (May 30, 2006)

That's a great picture already! You should color it and make it look better!


----------



## Neji (May 30, 2006)

OMG thats--- awesome!


----------



## TenshiOni (May 30, 2006)

DUDE.

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE.

That has to be one of my favorite works of yours ever. Seriously....holy shit! >_<

Permission to use in a sig?


----------



## Ruri (May 30, 2006)

You're beyond awesome. O___O


----------



## mortsleam (May 30, 2006)

Great 10/10^^


----------



## zizou (May 30, 2006)

OMG  that is fucking great!  you're great! *reps* 

congrats, it's perfect!


----------



## Haruka (May 31, 2006)

Wow, I haven't seen your work in forever. I love how you did the lightning. GJ.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 31, 2006)

Omg, you've earned yourself a freaking rep!

That looks so damn real and the coloring is sexy beyond beilef. I'd give you a dollar if I had one!

Keep up the good work.

I swear, if it wasn't for the fact that I read 308, I'd swear that was an image taken from the manga! Nice!

-BtG


----------



## debil (May 31, 2006)

This is some good shit.


----------



## Sublime (May 31, 2006)

That is amazing.

reps


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 31, 2006)

My gawd u finished it XD. It just looks amazing and well worthy of a rep


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 31, 2006)

Really nice work ^^


----------



## az0r (May 31, 2006)

wow thats awesome!!!


----------



## Anemone (May 31, 2006)

:: loves it and loves you Dynamic Dragon-sama for drawing it::

That's so.....AWESOME


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2006)

XD thank you every1 ^^
im glad u like it XD


----------



## Seany (May 31, 2006)

HOLY...! that rocks!

10/10  good work!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2006)

Bump for awesome.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

The coloring is awesome!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm loving the coloring!  how talented are you!


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jun 3, 2006)

Really love it!


----------



## yellinyellow (Jun 4, 2006)

Awesome job! I love the chidori lightening surrounding him! : 3


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

Omfg, that's so awesome!


----------



## enaruto67 (Mar 27, 2007)

FUCK U!!!!!!


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Mar 27, 2007)

omg, dynamic dragon! i LOVE the sasuke pic! u soooooooooooooooo rock!


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Mar 27, 2007)

Yet another beautiful pic!

I LOVE it!!!! 

AMAZING WORK!!!


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Mar 27, 2007)

enaruto67 said:


> FUCK U!!!!!!



u arent gonna make a lot of friends that way...
 in fact, u might make enemies...


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Mar 27, 2007)

MsSasukeUchiha said:


> u arent gonna make a lot of friends that way...
> in fact, u might make enemies...



I agree.


----------

